# Wanted - R32 GTR iacv and battery stay bar



## Gaijin_32 (Mar 9, 2019)

Looking for these two items! 

R32 gtr iacv(working)- mine shit the bed 

R32 gtr battery stay bar- bar that connects from the chassis, over the battery to the retaining rod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

I do have the battery stay in good condition. Pm me in case you still want it!


----------



## Gaijin_32 (Mar 9, 2019)

demo8ii said:


> I do have the battery stay in good condition. Pm me in case you still want it!


Tried to PM you but my post count is too low :sadwavey:


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

Top bad, I can***8217;t either. Please drop me your mail or phone number here so I can get back to you!
Otherwise I***8216;d give it to someone else who already has pm***8216;d me as well...


----------



## Gaijin_32 (Mar 9, 2019)

demo8ii said:


> Top bad, I can***8217;t either. Please drop me your mail or phone number here so I can get back to you!
> Otherwise I***8216;d give it to someone else who already has pm***8216;d me as well...




Email is [email protected] if it’s still available! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaijin_32 (Mar 9, 2019)

Got a battery bar, still looking for a working iacv!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

